# Hard times building mail/claws-mail



## getopt (Mar 24, 2015)

mail/claws-mail has an option enabled by default:

```
MANUAL=on: User manual (many dependencies, including texlive)
```
That is by all means a dependency madness that should not be enabled by default.

This option pulls in textproc/docbook-utils which pulls in print/tex-jadetex which pulls in print/texlive-texmf.

print/texlive-texmf finally fails building on Poudriere like this:

```
====>> Building print/texlive-texmf
build started at Mon Mar 23 23:34:03 CET 2015
port directory: /usr/ports/print/texlive-texmf
building for: FreeBSD 10_1i386-default-h1-job-06 10.1-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p8 i386
maintained by: hrs@FreeBSD.org
Makefile ident:      $FreeBSD: head/print/texlive-texmf/Makefile 372088 2014-11-02 20:49:59Z hrs $
Poudriere version: 3.1.1
Host OSVERSION: 1001000
Jail OSVERSION: 1001000
      //---SNIP---//
=======================<phase: package        >============================
===>  Building package for texlive-texmf-20140525_4
====>> Killing timed out build after 3600 seconds
====>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for texlive-texmf-20140525_4
build of print/texlive-texmf ended at Tue Mar 24 00:50:57 CET 2015
build time: 01:16:54
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```
Which is a package/timeout, a failure I never have seen before.

After disabling this option I made another attempt to build Claws-Mail along with mail/claws-mail-perl and mail/claws-mail-python.

Next morning Poudriere was still working on the Perl- and Python-Plugins:

```
====>> Building mail/claws-mail-perl
build started at Tue Mar 24 01:45:55 CET 2015
port directory: /usr/ports/mail/claws-mail-perl
building for: FreeBSD 10_1i386-default-h1-job-02 10.1-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p8 i386
maintained by: pawel@FreeBSD.org
Makefile ident:      $FreeBSD: head/mail/claws-mail-perl/Makefile 329440 2013-10-05 11:25:29Z pawel $
Poudriere version: 3.1.1
Host OSVERSION: 1001000
Jail OSVERSION: 1001000
      //---SNIP---//
=======================<phase: build-depends  >============================
===>   claws-mail-perl-3.11.1 depends on package: claws-mail>=3.11.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for claws-mail>=3.11.1 in /usr/ports/mail/claws-mail
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/claws-mail-3.11.1.txz
      //---SNIP---//
*** Added group `cyrus' (id 60)
*** Added user `cyrus' (id 60)
[10_1i386-default-build-job-02] |   `-- Extracting cyrus-sasl-2.1.26_9... done
make: Working in: /usr/ports/mail/claws-mail-perl
make: Working in: /usr/ports/mail/claws-mail-perl
make: Working in: /usr/ports/mail/claws-mail-perl
make: Working in: /usr/ports/mail/claws-mail-perl
```
Poudriere build process seems stuck there after 9 hours and I stopped it with <C>-c.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 24, 2015)

Simply do `make config` in mail/claws-mail and set the option Manual to off.

Sorry, I don't read: 





> After disabling this option.....


----------



## talsamon (Mar 25, 2015)

For me it builds with `poudriere` fine, with or without option Manual (print/texlive-texmf)- Have you updated your jail before you start?


----------

